# URGENT HELP NEEDED! HDD suddenly became blank!



## Deleted member 138597 (Oct 28, 2014)

Hi,
It's been a long time since last I logged in. Good to see that freshness prevailing.

Anyway, I have an urgent problem. My HDD suddenly became blank and no OS would install on it.

The day before yesterday, power went down, and after it came back, I didn't turn it on, untill earlier yesterday night. I had the motherboard install disc inside the ODD at that time, from that day. So when I booted up, it showed at the bottom 'DMI pool data... Press any key to install Xpress_Recovery2'. I shut it down, took out the disc and again booted. Now it showed 'DMI pool data... FAILED TO BOOT, INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER'. I shut it down, and turned it on with my Windows 7 disc. It booted to that disk, and I pressed F8 on 'x64 recovery mode (EMS enabled)' and chose 'start windows normally'. However, it went to OS setup. When I came to choosing a drive to install I was shocked to see whole of my HDD as unallocated space, the whole 298.1GB. I had almost half of my HDD full, so it was very, very shocking to me.

Anyway, I tried to make a partition of that unallocated space. But it can't, says, 'failed to partition drive, error 0x80070017'. I tried swapping SATA cables, even tried with Windows 8 - same thing.

I want to know what happened, and how can I resolve this. I have very important files in it. PLEASE HELP, IT'S URGENT!


----------



## Deleted member 138597 (Oct 28, 2014)

My system specs:
GIGABYTE G31-ES2C rev 2.0
Pentium E5400
2GB RAM
Samsung Spinpoint 320GB (HD321HJ)
ASUS DRW-24B1ST
400W cheapo retarded PSU (actually, it supplies no more than 360W).


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 28, 2014)

try r-studio undelite or data recovery http://www.r-tt.com/
they have trail versions. see if you can read any data from hdd.


----------



## Nabarun (Oct 28, 2014)

Shamonto, that error code means bad media. Get a live *Ubuntu* cd and wipe the sh1t out of that hdd. You can also try *seatools* from Seagate's site (if the hdd is Seagate). It is not impossible that your optical drive may have problems as well. In that case, try to boot the Ubuntu etc from a usb drive. There are disk management tools there, which wiil fix your problems. Then get a "good" (that is, not defective) cd/dvd  or a USB version to install your preferred operating system.


----------



## SuperSoph_WD (Oct 28, 2014)

Hey there, @Shamonto Hasan Easha!

I'd try re-plugging the hard drive and checking if the cable is damaged. I'd also suggest to try plugging the drive in another computer and see if it gets recognized properly there. Is it a IDE or SATA drive you're using?
If the drive is unallocated, this means that the partition has been lost after the power went down.
Check out this thread for more ideas on how to solve the issue. There are some detailed steps there that might be useful for you:
http://superuser.com/questions/5442...n-on-ssd-suddenly-became-unallocated-disk-spa

Hope this helped.
SuperSoph_WD


----------



## Deleted member 138597 (Oct 28, 2014)

I have "absolutely" no problem with my ODD, and I am 100% sure. It's the HDD for sure. That code means, as you know, file became corrupted while going to the storage. If it's not ODD, which it isn't, it must be the HDD. Besides, I had another minor incident before this, if that would help the problem anyway.

Two days before the incident, same power down, and the next day when I turned it on, CHKDSK wanted to check C\: for consistency. I skipped it. After a booting, and working a bit, I had to restart my PC for changes to take effect. But, instead, it showed "Verifying DMI Pool data... DISK READ ERROR, press CTRL+ALT+DEL to restart". I restarted several times before having to reinstall the OS. When I went to choosing the C\ drive, it said it can't install there, and showed an error code which I don't remember. It wasn't because the drive wasn't bootable or whatever it's called, but for something else. So, I deleted that drive, and made another one with the unallocated space, and I installed it there. The next day, this incident.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 28, 2014)

Do you have another rig to try the drive in before condemning the drive?


----------



## Deleted member 138597 (Oct 28, 2014)

No, I don't, neither a spare storage with OS.


----------



## Deleted member 138597 (Oct 28, 2014)

Today, I tried the startup repair through the OS disc. It went on and on, and never showed any results. I resetted my PC, and then it showed "Verifying DMI Pool data... Invalid partition" or something very similar to it, and showing this from now. More to that, now the HDD isn't even being listed in the choose place to install section.


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 28, 2014)

dead drive is dead 
replace the drive
./thread


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 30, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> dead drive is dead
> replace the drive
> ./thread


+1


----------

